# Optische Probleme bei PC Gaming



## Sebbo_S (22. November 2019)

Hi,

Bin neu hier im Forum und neu im PC-Gaming.

Mein Problem ist es, dass die Games, allgemein* und aktuell (Apex Legends) schlechter aussehen und (Jedi: Fallen Order) schlechter performen, als bei mir auf Xbox One X und PS4 Pro.

Aktuell nervt es mich extrem mit Jedi Fallen Order. Das game hat mit vertikalen Bildprobleme, bei Bewegung zu kämpfen.

Ich hab schon paar Einstellungen im game versucht, aber ich bekomm es nicht hin. Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn es genauso performen würde wie auf Konsole... obwohl der PC ca. 7 mal teurer war und ich mich eigentlich schon auf ein Upgrade des Gaming Spass gefreut habe.

Da ich keinen Platz für einen Schreibtisch mit Monitor habe, zocke ich am TV... sollte ja aber kein problem sein, klappt mit der Konsole ja auch und die ist ja nur ein schlechterer PC😅

Habe den PC (RTX 2080 ti, I9-9900K, RAM 4x 3200 CL14 , CPU & GPU Wassergekühlt) mit einem HDMI Kabel (4K@120Hz) an den TV (Samsung 65' NU8009, im Spielemodus mit Freesync auf Ultimate gestellt... soll wohl für gaming die beste Einstellung sein) angeschlossen.

Wie gesagt, wäre schön Spass beim zocken zu haben und wenn mir jemand mit Rat helfen könnte... was PC gaming angeht, bin ich da leider noch ein ziemlicher Noob😅

Habe auch die Overclocking Einstellungen vom Asus GPU- und MSI Motherboardprogramm aktiviert, sollte ja eigentlich auch dafür da sein, die Games zu verbessern...

Danke
MfG
Sebbo


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. November 2019)

Was genau meinst du mit "vertikale Bildprobleme"?


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2019)

Am besten mal ein Video machen und hier posten.


----------



## blautemple (25. November 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "vertikale Bildprobleme"?



Ich tippe mal ganz schwer auf Tearing und das kriegst du nur weg wenn du VSync nutzt und wirklich konstant 60fps hältst. Freesync über HDMI kannst du mit deinem Fernseher und der 2080 Ti in Kombination nicht nutzen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

Die neuen Nvidia Treiber unterstützen zwar auch Freesync, aber es kann durchaus sein das dieses zu Probleme führen kann. Daher mal ohne versuchen. Zudem solltest du im allgemeinem keine Tools zum übertakten nutzen. Setzte dich mit diesem Thema näher auseinander und mache es richtig oder belasse es mit Stock was auch vollkommen ausreicht. In diesem Fall nur den Arbeitsspeicher auf 3200 Mhz hoch stellen.

Beachte auch das die Konsolen kein 4K können und hier einfach nur von HD auf 4K hoch skaliert wird. Mit dem Rechner kannst du jedoch 4K nutzen und so wird dein System damit stärker belastet. Im allgemeinem bekommt man jede Grafikkarte klein und so kommt es auch auf deine Settings im Spiel mit an.


----------



## Sebbo_S (27. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die neuen Nvidia Treiber unterstützen zwar auch Freesync, aber es kann durchaus sein das dieses zu Probleme führen kann. Daher mal ohne versuchen. Zudem solltest du im allgemeinem keine Tools zum übertakten nutzen. Setzte dich mit diesem Thema näher auseinander und mache es richtig oder belasse es mit Stock was auch vollkommen ausreicht. In diesem Fall nur den Arbeitsspeicher auf 3200 Mhz hoch stellen.
> 
> Beachte auch das die Konsolen kein 4K können und hier einfach nur von HD auf 4K hoch skaliert wird. Mit dem Rechner kannst du jedoch 4K nutzen und so wird dein System damit stärker belastet. Im allgemeinem bekommt man jede Grafikkarte klein und so kommt es auch auf deine Settings im Spiel mit an.



Meinte natürlich horizontale Bildprobleme, sry.
Hab mal freesync am TV deaktiviert und mit Vsync ist das Bild jetzt besser bei Bewegungen, nicht perfekt aber besser, nur scheint  es mir etwas ruckeliger, als ob es weniger FPS sind und ich merke auch einen input delay mit vsync.
Die Tools von Asus und MSI zum übertakten mach ich mal aus, aber wie genau meinst du dann, dass ich das mit dem übertakten machen soll?
Und wie stelle ich den Arbeitsspeicher auf 3200Mhz?
Dachte eigentlich, dass ich mit dieser Investition, die Games schon top zocken kann, also WQHD und schön flüssig im oberen FPS Bereich, vor allem letzteres, ich hasse nichts mehr als ruckel games.
Danke für die bisherigen Antworten. 
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Sebbo_S (1. Dezember 2019)

Möchte mir noch jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaube um dir zu helfen muss man bei den Basics anfangen... Schau vielleicht mal ein paar Videos zum Thema PC, das artet hier sonst aus.


----------



## Immunglobulin (1. Dezember 2019)

Sebbo_S schrieb:


> Habe den PC (RTX 2080 ti, I9-9900K, RAM 4x 3200 CL14 , CPU & GPU Wassergekühlt) mit einem HDMI Kabel (4K@120Hz) an den TV (Samsung 65' NU8009, im Spielemodus mit Freesync auf Ultimate gestellt... soll wohl für gaming die beste Einstellung sein) angeschlossen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wäre schön Spass beim zocken zu haben und wenn mir jemand mit Rat helfen könnte... was PC gaming angeht, bin ich da leider noch ein ziemlicher Noob


Ich finde das immer so interessant, wenn sich völlig unerfahrene Leute so einen Monster-PC kaufen und dann absolut keine Ahnung davon haben, damit umzugehen. Ich fahre als Fahranfänger doch auch nicht gleich mit nem McLaren auf die Rennstrecke.


> Habe auch die Overclocking Einstellungen vom Asus GPU- und MSI Motherboardprogramm aktiviert, sollte ja eigentlich auch dafür da sein, die Games zu verbessern...


Verbessern tun die gar nichts, im Gegenteil, sie übertakten deine Hardware und kosten dich die Garantie und sorgen im schlimmsten Fall für Probleme, wie du sie ja scheinbar hast.

Hast du die Kiste selbst zusammengebaut oder fertig gekauft? Völlig gleich, mach Windows platt, installiere alles von Hand neu, sorge für aktuellste Treiber und lass vor allem die Finger von automatischen "Optimierungs"-Funktionen. Dann konfigurierst du den Grafiktreiber neu und du kannst auch vernünftig spielen. Gegen Tearing hilft Vsync mit Dreifachpuffer, gegen Input Lag der Low Latency Mode im Grafiktreiber. Bei der CPU HT deaktivieren, das reduziert weitere Ruckler. Und zuletzt reicht auch eine 2080 Ti nicht in jedem Spiel für Ultra+4K, d. h. Auflösung und/oder Details runter, damit du das genug Frames hältst um Tearing ausm Weg zu gehen.

Im Zweifel würde ich es auf den TV schieben. Was die unter "Gaming" verstehen ist meist mega fades 30FPS Gaming von der Konsole.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2019)

Bezüglich dem Übertakten und/oder dem hoch stellen der Arbeitsspeicher am besten dazu mal Video Anleitungen auf Youtube suchen. Denn ich habe ein Asus Board verbaut und kann dir daher auf dein MSI Board nicht alles zeigen. Zudem muss jeder Prozessor individuell eingestellt werden, da jeder Prozessor je nach OC eine andere Spannung anliegen haben muss. Musst dich schon etwas damit beschäftigen und dich hierzu auch selbst mal etwas anschauen.

Wir haben das auch schon alles hinter uns, denn ein Meister ist noch nie vom Himmel gefallen. 

WQHD und FPS im oberen Bereich hängt immer von Spiel ab, denn hier muss man manchmal auch Kompromisse mit eingehen wenn keine Titan Grafikkarte verbaut ist. Denn mit Spiele bekommt man jede Grafikkarte klein, sogar eine Titan Grafikkarte und das schrieb ich schon mal bereits.


----------



## Sebbo_S (1. Dezember 2019)

Immunglobulin schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer so interessant, wenn sich völlig unerfahrene Leute so einen Monster-PC kaufen und dann absolut keine Ahnung davon haben, damit umzugehen. Ich fahre als Fahranfänger doch auch nicht gleich mit nem McLaren auf die Rennstrecke.
> 
> Verbessern tun die gar nichts, im Gegenteil, sie übertakten deine Hardware und kosten dich die Garantie und sorgen im schlimmsten Fall für Probleme, wie du sie ja scheinbar hast.
> 
> ...



Das hilft gegen das Catering, danke.

Ich glaub das hängt nicht davon ab ob ich einen Monster PC gekauft habe oder nicht, hätte auch bei jedem anderen Probleme, da ich neu in dem Bereich bin. Im Gegenteil dachte ich eigentlich, um so besser der PC um so weniger Probleme bei games.
Ich habe ja alles neu installiert mit Windows, und den Treibern für Mainboard, CPU und GPU. Wüsste nicht was ich beim erneuten mal anders machen sollte. Jedes game, welches ich bis jetzt gezockt habe hat immer wieder einen Crash erlitten (Jedi Fallen Order, Apex Legends, MTG Arena) das kann ja dann nicht mehr an den Games liegen.

EDIT: PC ist selber zusammengebaut, habe mich damit ein halbes Jahr vorher beschäftigt und auch beraten lassen (caseking), was ich brauche, das eigentlich zusammenbauen ist ja dann gut zu machen, nur dachte ich das reicht an Recherche, aber es ist wohl auch noch viel was Einstellungen an der Software angeht, was man sich an Wissen aneignen muss...


----------



## Immunglobulin (1. Dezember 2019)

Sebbo_S schrieb:


> Jedes game, welches ich bis jetzt gezockt habe hat immer wieder einen Crash erlitten (Jedi Fallen Order, Apex Legends, MTG Arena) das kann ja dann nicht mehr an den Games liegen.


Ne, liegt definitv am PC. Aber woran genau kann dir niemand sagen. Das können 1000 Sachen sein, von falschen Einstellungen, über fehlende oder falsche Treiber bis hin zu Auto-OC Optionen ....
Hast du denn niemanden auf der Ecke der mal drüber schauen könnte? Oder du wohnst du denn, vllt. wohne ich ja auf der Ecke? 
Am Ende ists vllt nur eine blöde kleine Option die dir zu schaffen macht. Und du siehst den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------



## Sebbo_S (1. Dezember 2019)

Immunglobulin schrieb:


> Ne, liegt definitv am PC. Aber woran genau kann dir niemand sagen. Das können 1000 Sachen sein, von falschen Einstellungen, über fehlende oder falsche Treiber bis hin zu Auto-OC Optionen ....
> Hast du denn niemanden auf der Ecke der mal drüber schauen könnte? Oder du wohnst du denn, vllt. wohne ich ja auf der Ecke?
> Am Ende ists vllt nur eine blöde kleine Option die dir zu schaffen macht. Und du siehst den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.



Mitteleschenbach, kleiner Ort. Ungefähr 40 Minuten von Nürnberg entfernt.


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Immunglobulin schrieb:


> Ne, liegt definitv am PC. Aber woran genau kann dir niemand sagen. Das können 1000 Sachen sein, von falschen Einstellungen, über fehlende oder falsche Treiber bis hin zu Auto-OC Optionen ....
> Hast du denn niemanden auf der Ecke der mal drüber schauen könnte? Oder du wohnst du denn, vllt. wohne ich ja auf der Ecke?
> Am Ende ists vllt nur eine blöde kleine Option die dir zu schaffen macht. Und du siehst den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.



Hier hab ich mal screenshots der Fehlermeldung von Jedi und Apex... wenn die dir weiterhelfen könnten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe eigentlich nicht viel mehr gemacht als Windows, MSI BIOS und Treiber, Nvidia Treiber, jeweils auf einen einzelnen Stick zu laden und diese dann auf den PC zu instalieren.
Im BIOS habe ich nichts eingestellt, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, hat schon gebdauert überhaupt das richtige Laufwerk zu wählen von dem es geklappt hat zu booten.
Bin echt ratlos und habe auch leider keinen der sich da besser mit auskennt.
Man kann ja soweit ich weiss auch wieder komplett alles löschen und nochmal aufspielen, wüsste aber nicht was ich diesmal anders macchen sollte, als beim ersten mal.

EDIT: Das was auf diesen Seiten zum downloaden war...

Support fuer  MEG Z390 GODLIKE | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland
NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL
Windows 10 herunterladen

Jeweils auf einen stick und auf den PC geballert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Sebbo_S schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal screenshots der Fehlermeldung  von Jedi und Apex... wenn die dir weiterhelfen könnten?


Das ist der Nachteil von PCs, es gibt mehr Probleme oder mehr schlechte Spiele. Das sieht nach Grafikkartentreiber aus oder nach Spieleabstürzen. 
- Das erste Bild zeigt ja deutlich, dass die Grafikengine im Spiel abstürzte
- Bild zwei interpretiere ich als automatisches Windows update, dass den Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren wollte

WIN 10 nervt damit fürchterlich. Ich würde die automatischen updates deaktiveren, aber regelmäig selber die updates bestätigen
Windows 10: Automatische Updates deaktivieren



Sebbo_S schrieb:


> Möchte mir noch jemand weiter helfen?


Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe:
FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags.

Wir können nicht mit Handauflegen sagen, an welchen Stelles es bei Dir hakt. Arbeite bitte das Skript oben durch, Das wird Dir viel Verständnis für Rechner und Einstellungen geben. Du wirst Fehler finden, Ursachen und Lösungen und für die übrigbleibenden Fragen sind wir dann gerne da. Dauert nicht lange und sind nur drei kleine Programme, die Du zur Analyse benötigst. Das ist der Vorteil von Rechnern im Gegensatz zu Konsolen. Man kann viel mehr beeinflussen



Sebbo_S schrieb:


> Bin echt ratlos und habe auch leider keinen der sich da besser mit auskennt..


Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist der Nachteil von PCs, es gibt mehr Probleme oder mehr schlechte Spiele. Das sieht nach Grafikkartentreiber aus oder nach Spieleabstürzen.
> - Das erste Bild zeigt ja deutlich, dass die Grafikengine im Spiel abstürzte
> - Bild zwei interpretiere ich als automatisches Windows update, dass den Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren wollte
> 
> ...



Das FAQ ist wirklich gut verständlich, danke dafür.
Aber was genau soll ich jetzt bei mir machen? Ich meine; bei mir stürzen ja schließlich schon alle Games ab. Das FAQ ist ja echt gut zur Optimierung so wie ich das verstehe, aber wenn gar nix läuft, so wie bei mir, ist es dann ratsam nochmal alles auf Anfang zu machen?
Sind eigentlich überhaupt alle Programme und Treiber, der oben verlinkten seiten gut bzw. notwendig? Also bei Nvidia und Microsoft gibt es ja nur einen Download, aber gerade bei MSI ist ja recht viel und da hab ich alles von auf den Stick und auf den PC geballert...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Sebbo_S schrieb:


> Aber was genau soll ich jetzt bei mir machen? Ich meine; bei mir stürzen ja schließlich schon alle Games ab....


Die Frage ist zuerst, warum es abstürzt. Auch mein Rechner macht das hin und wieder in einigen Spielen. 
- Läuft er im Desktop mit Officeprogrammen stabil? Sowas wie Filme schauen, surfen, etc? 
- Stürzen alle Spiele ab oder nur ein bestimmtes? Machen sie es reproduzierbar?

Jetzt kommt der FAQ:
- was sagen die Temperaturen aller Komponenten? => Gehäusebelüftung optimieren, CPU Kühler falsch montiert, ...
- Hilft es, den Takt der Grafikkarte leicht zu reduzieren? => Grafikkkarte Reklameiren
- ...

Und dann sehen wir weiter. Das geht los mit Neuinstallationen, mit anderen Grafiktreibern, schauen, ob alle Geräte des Rechners funktionieren (Hinweis darauf, dass ein Treiber fehlen könnte) usw.

Und dann muss man die Entscheidung treffen, ob ein Bauteil sporadisch defekt ist, z.B.  durch eine kalte Lötstelle im Board, oder ob es am Spiele liegt. Recherchier das mal in Foren. Ich kenne die Spiele nicht


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Frage ist zuerst, warum es abstürzt. Auch mein Rechner macht das hin und wieder in einigen Spielen.
> - Läuft er im Desktop mit Officeprogrammen stabil? Sowas wie Filme schauen, surfen, etc?
> - Stürzen alle Spiele ab oder nur ein bestimmtes? Machen sie es reproduzierbar?
> 
> ...



Ich werde wohl alles vom PC löschen, um frisch anzufangen.
Windows 10 auf einen Stick, dass MSI BIOS und welche Treiber bzw. Programme von der MSI Seite soll ich noch nehmen und die mit dem BIOS auf einen extra Stick packen?...nicht das ich wieder unnützen Müll auf den PC baller?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Das geht ja eigentlich ganz schnell. Manchmal ist es ärgerlich, weil Treiber in bestimmten Reihenfolgen installiert werden müssen. Es gibt da immer wieder mal Kollisionen z.B. zwischen Soundtreibern und Grafikkartentreibern. Da hilft dann nur ausprobieren, welchen mal zuerst nehmen muss. Das ist mühsam, aber oft der einzige Weg.

Viel Glück


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das geht ja eigentlich ganz schnell. Manchmal ist es ärgerlich, weil Treiber in bestimmten Reihenfolgen installiert werden müssen. Es gibt da immer wieder mal Kollisionen z.B. zwischen Soundtreibern und Grafikkartentreibern. Da hilft dann nur ausprobieren, welchen mal zuerst nehmen muss. Das ist mühsam, aber oft der einzige Weg.
> 
> Viel Glück



Also soll ich wieder alle Treiber und Programme von der MSI Seite auf den PC laden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich treffe keine Entscheidungen für Dich. Zuerst muss man schauen, ob es ein Hardwarefehler ist, oder ein Softwarefehler.  
Es geht darum systematisch vorzugehen. Darum oben die Punkte. Hast Du die Fragen schon beantwortet?


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Sollst ja auch keine Entscheidungen für mich treffen, hätte halt nur gern einen Rat, was ich vielleicht nicht installieren soll. Nachdem ich alles frisch auf dem PC habe, werde ich das ganze von dem FAQ, Schritt für schritt durchgehen. Jetzt scheint das kind ja schon in den Brunnen gefallen zu sein und vielleicht habe ich schon was bei der Installation falsch gemacht, wenn du schon was von einer Reihenfolge beim Installieren sagst, auf sowas habe ich absolut nicht geachtet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Dazu müsste ich Dein Mainboard kennen und was es alles für Treiber gibt. Weniger ist immer mehr.

Ich mache es immer so:
- zuerst das Betriebssystem
- Dann einen Chipsatztreiber, also irgendwas für den Z390 Chip, siehe Homepage des Boardherstellers
- dann den Grafikkartentreiber, im ersten Ansatz den neuesten von Nvidia
- dann den Sound
weniger ist mehr. Alle anderen Treiber bringt Windows mit. Sei es USB, sei es LAN etc.

Wichtig ist vorher zu klären, ob das Bios aktuell ist. Das flasht man aber nur, wenn der Rechner weitest gehend stabil läuft.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen.

Links:
NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dazu müsste ich Dein Mainboard kennen und was es alles für Treiber gibt. Weniger ist immer mehr.
> 
> Ich mache es immer so:
> - zuerst das Betriebssystem
> ...


Ok, eine Reihenfolge zum orientieren ist schon mal gut.
Ich habe das MSI Z390 Godlike Mainboard.
Ich denke mir eben auch, dass es vielleicht nicht das beste war, einfach blind alles zu installieren.
Den letzten Satz bräuchte ich nochmal etwas genauer erklärt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

MSI MEG Z390 Godlike ab €'*'539,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist der Nachteil. Überfrachtete Mainboards haben soviele zusätzliche Chips, das irgendeiner immer herum zicken kann. Da sind einfach in der Regel stabiler. Aber gut, Wenn Du  meinst, Du brauchst das, dann nimm es.

Nimm erst einmal nur zwei Treiber von MSI, vor allem den Killer LAN Treiber lass erst einmal weg. Die machen immer Ärger
Support For MEG Z390 GODLIKE | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> MSI MEG Z390 Godlike ab €'*'539,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Das ist der Nachteil. Überfrachtete Mainboards haben soviele zusätzliche Chips, das irgendeiner immer herum zicken kann. Da sind einfach in der Regel stabiler. Aber gut, Wenn Du  meinst, Du brauchst das, dann nimm es.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, die lade ich mir.
Ja das Mainboard habe ich für 280€ relativ günstig geschossen, sonst hätte ich mir das niemals geholt... über 500€ gebe ich dafür nicht aus, bin ja nicht ganz bekloppt.
Wenn ich noch fragen darf, wie genau hast du das mit dem BIOS gemeint, wie und was sollte ich im Vorfeld noch diesbezüglich abklären?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Bios ist das Basisprogramm des Mainboards. Auch die sind ständig fehlerhaft und werden mit den Jahren optimiert. Der eltzte Stand für Dein Board ist vom 01.11.2019. Da ging es um RAM Kompatibilität.
Support For MEG Z390 GODLIKE | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

Das sollte auch aktuell sein. Das kann man bequem von Windows aus machen, oder man geht den sicheren Weg und macht es via Speicherstick und USB Anschluss. Das dauert aber. Der Fehler vier ist, dass siue den Vorgang zu früh abbrechen und dann hat man wirklich Ärger.



Sebbo_S schrieb:


> Ja das Mainboard habe ich für 280€ relativ günstig geschossen


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bios ist das Basisprogramm des Mainboards. Auch die sind ständig fehlerhaft und werden mit den Jahren optimiert. Der eltzte Stand für Dein Board ist vom 01.11.2019. Da ging es um RAM Kompatibilität.
> Support For MEG Z390 GODLIKE | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global
> 
> Das sollte auch aktuell sein. Das kann man bequem von Windows aus machen, oder man geht den sicheren Weg und macht es via Speicherstick und USB Anschluss. Das dauert aber. Der Fehler vier ist, dass siue den Vorgang zu früh abbrechen und dann hat man wirklich Ärger.



Ok, danke dir.
Ach und wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe, dann mache in den PC komplett platt und um die Festplatte mit dem Betriebssystem auch zu formatieren brauche ich dieses DBAN Programm, damit auch wirklich alles weg und wie neu und unbenutzt ist. Dann kann ich neu installieren, ohne irgendwelche Altlasten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Dafür braucht man keine separaten Programme, das macht man mit Diskpart.
DiskPart-Befehle | Microsoft Docs

Es reicht aber, wenn Du alles löscht. Die Systemplatte wird von Windows
dann auch durchformatiert und Partitionen können zusammengelegt werden.

Hast Du HDDs im System? Die würde ich bei der Installation abklemmen
und erst hinterher, wenn der Rechner läuft anklemmen und anmelden.
Stichwort: Datenträgerverwaltung


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man keine separaten Programme, das macht man mit Diskpart.
> DiskPart-Befehle | Microsoft Docs
> 
> Es reicht aber, wenn Du alles löscht. Die Systemplatte wird von Windows
> ...



Habe nur zwei M.2 SSD verbaut. Eine für das Betriebssystem und alle anderen Programme und eine ausschließlich für Games.
Meinst du mit "es reicht aber, wenn du alles löscht" die Option "auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Ja, die Platte für Games löscht Du einfach und Windows macht auf der Systemplatte eh alles "platt"


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ja, die Platte für Games löscht Du einfach und Windows macht auf der Systemplatte eh alles "platt"



Ok, danke... dann mache ich mich mal ans Werk.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Beim installieren, wenn man das Laufwerk auswählt bietet einem Windows an, alle vorhandenen Partitionen zu löschen. Denn das legt immer kleine Extrapartitionen für bestimmte Systemdaten an.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Beim installieren, wenn man das Laufwerk auswählt bietet einem Windows an, alle vorhandenen Partitionen zu löschen. Denn das legt immer kleine Extrapartitionen für bestimmte Systemdaten an.
> 
> Viel Erfolg



Gut, alles löschen... verstanden


----------



## Sebbo_S (2. Dezember 2019)

So, folgendes ist installiert... passt das oder soll ich was entfernen bzw. hinzufügen? Bevor ich mir die drei Programme aus dem FAQ lade und das dann alles wie in dem Thread beschrieben durchgehe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo_S (4. Dezember 2019)

So hab jetzt mal die Schritte befolgt und es scheint nicht an der Hardware zu liegen.
Woran dann?


----------

